# Quake 3 Arena Mouse lag/lock up



## necrophea (Apr 4, 2007)

Upon playing Quake 3 Arena my mouse seems to lock up or lag for a second or longer at some points. It seems to happen only when i move my mouse quickly.

The mouse itself isnt the problem, as I've tried three different brands. The problem cannot be duplicated in other games. My machine is far beyond recommended settings so it isnt a graphical lock up, its just the mouse.

If i was firing during the lock up, it will continue to fire until it unlocks, or same with jumping.

Quake 3 Arena has a specific command "M_filter" which I set to 1, then 5, then out of curiosity 2000  lol.... Nothing seemed to change.

One may suggest that I just raise my mouse sensitivity, but that isnt an option as slower sensitivities = better aim for me.

Upon more research, the lock up doesnt occur past mouse sensitivity 12, but I play with 2.7.

Anyone have any ideas on how to increase the mouse buffer size or whatever. Does that even exist?

Comp Specs:

HP Pavilion Elite m9150f
Windows Vista
Intel Core 2 Quad Processor @ 2.40 Ghz
3 Gig RAM
Nvidia 8800 video card.

Current / favorite mouse;
Some cheap Logitech style.

Tested Mice;
Razor Boomslang 2000 ( with updated drivers )
Logitech mentioned above
Some other cheap mouse that the brand name has worn off of 

Any Ideas?

If you would like to try to reproduce the problem you can either download a free game based off of the Quake 3 Engine called Open Arena ( Have not tested Open Arena myself ) OR you can download the free stand alone verision of q3ut4 otherwise known as Urban Terror 4.

I recommend you download Urban Terror 4 anyways, Its loads of fun!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Have you checked your mouse polling? Normal USB seems to be 125 Hz. Try one of the apps out there and see if you can increase it at least 250 Hz.

http://www.esreality.com/?a=post&id=1004774


----------



## necrophea (Apr 4, 2007)

Well my mouse is the standard mouse port type ps/2, not usb. Ill look for a similar program, but for ps/2.

EDIT: I couldnt really find anything for windows vista. I did find out that the rate could be changed in XP, doesnt vista have this function?


----------



## necrophea (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone how i can change that setting in vista? there seems to be no programs.

Keep in mind I am working with a PS/2 mouse not USB.

thank you!


----------

